# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  self leveling compound on water proof membrane

## meani

Hi, 
Great forum - I am a long time lurker first time poster... 
I have bathroom floor which i am looking to finish with linoleum. The subtrate is yellowtongue and has been waterproofed with duratite membrane - the floor is a bit rough around the joints and up and down so i am keen to put in a self levelling compound prior to lino going in.  
Does anyone have any thoughts about self leveling compound adhering to membrane and not delaminating down the track?.  
Cheers.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Your only chance of a correct response is to contact the manufacturer. 
Have you thought about how you will seal the wall to floor interface in a way that will prevent the water getting under the linoleum? 
It's not uncommon to add a coving. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------

